# Room Problem- should I buy Martin Logan ESLs?



## Peter Orrick (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a room problem. Contemplating purchasing Martin Logan EM ESLs for my den. Problem is room is only 12' wide and my left speaker will have to be placed behind a sidewall sofa arm which is 23" high. Bottom 23" of speaker will be firing into side of sofa arm (see photo). This means 500hz and below woofer section (and a bit of the upper ESL section) are hidden from view at Main Listening Position. Right speaker is in the clear. Have 110" Stewart screen so cannot move speakers toward center.

Can this work? Or will I be unable to create left to right soundstage and also lose left speaker response below 500hz?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Duplicate thread in two different subforums. Closed in order to ensure all replies are focused in one area.


----------

